# Remember when I decided not to get a friend for Midnight......



## redmone (5 February 2013)

Errrm.  Ooops.

I sort of did get a friend for Midnight!  OH decided it was a good idea, and I didn't really need much more convincing.

So we had a chat with the cat santuary where we originally got Midnight from and we decided on a little boy (one of a litter of 3) who had recently been abandoned there.   We agreed that he could be returned if things don't work out, but we're really hoping that won't be the case.

Anyway, OH collected him.....and him turned out to be her  which was a bit poo, as I really wanted a boy as I heard that Midnight might not see him as as much of a threat!

Everyone, please say hello to Jinx



















She is very skinny and underweight.  But strangely long and well.....weird! She's an odd little kitty with very strange mannerisms!!!

We've had a dodgy few days with Midnight and have kept them apart when we're not there.  The hissing has turned into sniffing, and they chase each other a lot (which I'm not sure is fighting, or playing!) - Midnight has "powed" Jinx a couple of times, but Jinx has "powed" right back - not bad for 10 weeks old! 

We're definately not friends yet, nor is Midnight tollerating Jinx yet, but she's not as bad as I thought she'd be.

There's hope!

Will keep you updated.

AND aren't I a good girl for posting in here, and not getting moved! 

I have Galaxy counters for everyone!


----------



## Diddleydoo (5 February 2013)

redmone said:









 strangely long 

I have Galaxy counters for everyone! 

Click to expand...

She's lovely.  Maybe she is a sausage cat 

Thanks I like Galaxy counters


----------



## threeponies (5 February 2013)

She is beautiful and what a great name!


----------



## highlandponygirl (5 February 2013)

*sigh* she's gorgeous!  

They'll be fine. I got my older cat a kitten pal when i moved into my new flat. There was a lot of hissing and b1tch  slapping at first  but they're best buddies now.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (5 February 2013)

OMG she has bat ears - call her Bat Cat!!!

Hope they start chumming up soon and then plotting world domination against you [like all cats do!!!]


----------



## PandorasJar (5 February 2013)

She's got huge ears. A right cutie


----------



## redmone (5 February 2013)

Diddleydoo said:



			She's lovely.  Maybe she is a sausage cat 

Thanks I like Galaxy counters 

Click to expand...

Me too! They're like minstrels for lazy people who don't want the shells! 

She is a bit like a sausage cat actually....I like that!!!



threeponies said:



			She is beautiful and what a great name!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!  (this is awful) we thought she's jinxed because she's been adopted as company for a cat with anger management issues! 



highlandponygirl said:



			*sigh* she's gorgeous!  

They'll be fine. I got my older cat a kitten pal when i moved into my new flat. There was a lot of hissing and b1tch  slapping at first  but they're best buddies now.
		
Click to expand...

Well tonight has had no hissing, but a bit of slapping!  Not sure if it's play fighting or not!  No claws or teeth but loads of tear arsing around the house at 100 mph!!!  Sometimes it wasn't Midnight doing the chasing.....hehehehe



fine_and_dandy said:



			OMG she has bat ears - call her Bat Cat!!!

Hope they start chumming up soon and then plotting world domination against you [like all cats do!!!]  

Click to expand...

I wanted to call her Batfink!   Great ears aren't they, and huuuuuuuge paws! 



PandorasJar said:



			She's got huge ears. A right cutie 

Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 February 2013)

She's lovely!   

I love the way that she has a lightening bolt over her eye.




			Well tonight has had no hissing, but a bit of slapping! Not sure if it's play fighting or not! *No claws or teeth* but loads of tear arsing around the house at 100 mph!!! *Sometimes it wasn't Midnight doing the chasing*.....hehehehe
		
Click to expand...

It sounds very promising.


----------



## Anglebracket (5 February 2013)

Jinx is very sweet.

Could you perhaps post a picture of Midnight? (my horse is also called Midnight and I would like to see her cat namesake )


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (5 February 2013)

aaaaaaawwwwwww those ears, so cute. Love her


----------



## redmone (6 February 2013)

Faracat said:



			She's lovely!   

I love the way that she has a lightening bolt over her eye.



It sounds very promising. 

Click to expand...

I'd not thought of it as a lightening bolt but now you've said that I can't stop looking now! lol!!!  I should have called her thunder!!! 




Anglebracket said:



			Jinx is very sweet.

Could you perhaps post a picture of Midnight? (my horse is also called Midnight and I would like to see her cat namesake )
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  No problem, here's Midnight...









Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			aaaaaaawwwwwww those ears, so cute. Love her 

Click to expand...

hehehehe maybe I should have called her Dumbo!

They're spending more and more time together now.  Locked apart whilst we're not at home, or overnight, but free together all the rest of the time.

Problem is they're never chilling out.  Every minute they are out together they are literally bombing around the house!!!  I can't wait for the day I see them cuddled up together!!!

And asleep!!!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 February 2013)

Aw, how cute! Those ears, the little black nose, and both the "eyebrow" whiskers are white...  




 





			...nor is Midnight tollerating Jinx yet, but she's not as bad as I thought she'd be.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's cats, the times my cats have reacted exactly like what I had expected in advance, could probably be easily counted. At least you're giving Midnight some space/time alone as she is used to having it, so hopefully she'll get used to Jinx.


Perhaps a pointless point, but judging by Jinx head shape I wouldn't be surprised though, if she had some Oriental cat, Siamese or similar in her ancestry. 
Black&white oriental cat from wikipedia


----------



## BentleyBelly (6 February 2013)

redmone said:



			They're spending more and more time together now.  Locked apart whilst we're not at home, or overnight, but free together all the rest of the time.

Problem is they're never chilling out.  Every minute they are out together they are literally bombing around the house!!!  I can't wait for the day I see them cuddled up together!!!

And asleep!!!



Click to expand...

My older cat came to accept the kitten after a couple of months but they never snuggle up together. Once I found them asleep on the same bed about 3 feet apart...that was a milestone!

Jinx is very cute, I hope it all works out.


----------



## Anglebracket (6 February 2013)

redmone said:



			Thank you!  No problem, here's Midnight...






Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the picture. Handsome creatures, Midnights.


----------



## Django Pony (6 February 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you got another! I hope that Jinx settles in and they become friends.


----------



## duckling (7 February 2013)

Aww cute 
I think this 'cats are solitary' thing is overrated, sounds like Midnight is starting to agree  the no teeth and claws sounds v promising!


----------



## cloppy (9 February 2013)

lovely cats, Jinx has a strange siamese look about her.


----------



## Emilieu (9 February 2013)

She's so cute! Love her -reminds me of my jazz with her wee black nose


----------



## a kind of magic (10 February 2013)

Jinx is gorgeous... Definitely got some siamese or oriental in there, the long slender body, skinny long tail and batty ears at an angle.  Very pretty! Is she vocal?

We have three oriental/siamese cats and your Jinx looks very much like them!


----------



## hackneylass2 (11 February 2013)

Lovely cats...I agree theres definately some oriental genes in there!

IMO cats love feline company, there may be a long acceptance period for some cats but it usually works out if one is a kitten.  We are going through the same at the mo. We adopted a  1 year old girl Athena, for company for Rori our 11 year old Oriental after losing our Sylvie and new girl has been very bolshy then we got a kitten, long story. But resident cat took to kitten in a few days but both Rori and kitten are still to be fully accepted by the year old girl but things are progressing.  Good luck Im sure it will work out!







Heres Athena, a huge tank of a cat. She had a litter at 8 months old and was a skinny thing on the RSPCA cat homing page her foster Dad must have fed her like a foi gras duck to get her to this size she is currently on a diet!


----------



## redmone (12 February 2013)

Hi everyone!

Sorry for the delay in replying, I've been full of a cold AGAIN (third time this year!!!).

Anyway, things aren't going too bad....but before I continue, I'm worried that Jinx is not happy with us.  I think you can tell a lot from a kittys expression.....what do you think this one means....







hehehehe!!!

The hissing has completely gone and been replaced by violent washing!!!!  Poor Jinx is having to put up with this quite frequently!  I THINK it's a good thing....but owwwww!  Glad it's not me!!!

There's definately not as much chasing around (and what chasing there is seems to be more fun!) but the only problem we have at the moment is a few times a day Midnight sort of wrestles Jinx and well....squashes her!  I think she's worked out that Jinx is faster than her so if she wants to get her, she needs to keep hold of her!  It's not very nice, so we have to split that up.

Jinx now has the run of the house at night, and spends it on my bed!  And sometimes in my bed!!!  I'm worried about squashing her too!!!

She did steal Midnight's heat pad the other night.....that didn't go down well!!

Anyway as you can see, I think things are moving in the right direction, after only a week...







Should we send her back hehehehe!  No chance!

I agree, she has got a little bit of an oriental look about her!  And mahhhoooosive ears!!!!

Thanks everyone, for reading!  Maynards sportsmix and lucozade for all!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 February 2013)

The hissing has completely gone and been replaced by violent washing!!!! Poor Jinx is having to put up with this quite frequently! I THINK it's a good thing....but owwwww! Glad it's not me!!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL - Midnight has come over all maternal!


----------

